# 2006 Nissan Sentra



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Researched a little today and saw that they are not planning to release the 2006 Sentra until the summer of 2006, I was kind of hoping for this fall. Apparently the design team had to go back to work because of bad feedback. Also found this article wich talks about the powerplants. So it can't be all bad... Just have to wonder if the frame off the Renault will be outdated by then.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i really hope it doesnt look like that


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> i really hope it doesnt look like that


x2 thats fugly


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

say hello to your new Sentra SI


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Eww just when you thought your baby picture was ugly! Sad to say thats a Nissan..Looks like a honda produce


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

:showpics: :thumbup:


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

if that comes out in the USA...i will go to all nissan dealerships and demolish the new sentra....that concept is a slap in the face to us americans.....americans dont want gay lookin cars, they want agressive looking tuner cars...nissan needs to do what dodge did to the neon...slap a body kit on and add turbo to the engine production line......


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I'll keep my B12 thank you.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

rselah25 said:


> nissan needs to do what dodge did to the neon...slap a body kit on and add turbo to the engine production line......


Forget the body kit and jus add a turbo engine to the US produciont line


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

yea...but IMO i like body kits....i like agressive looks, along with a great engine(turbo)....i think if nissan did that...sales will boost sky high...and the impreza...and evo will have another car lurking up on their tale


----------



## GT3man2001 (Jun 17, 2003)

THAT better not be the new sentra. THIS would be more interesting to own.

Powered by a 2.5L 4-cylinder, pumping out 240HP w/ a 6-speed manual!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

GT3man2001 said:


> THAT better not be the new sentra. THIS would be more interesting to own.
> 
> Powered by a 2.5L 4-cylinder, pumping out 240HP w/ a 6-speed manual!


its a blown qr in that azeal, and a rwd 2 door car is NOT going to be the next sentra!


----------



## GT3man2001 (Jun 17, 2003)

BlankgazeX said:


> its a blown qr in that azeal, and a rwd 2 door car is NOT going to be the next sentra!


That car is FWD.....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

GT3man2001 said:


> That car is FWD.....



How about some proof besides some BS post.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

"The front-wheel drive AZEAL utilizes a turbocharged version of Nissan’s 2.5-liter 4-cylinder engine mated to a 6-speed manual transmission"
http://www.nissannews.com/nissan/news/products/20050109012040.shtml


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

wow, someone should tell the girls at NAIAS in detroit, cause they told me it was RWD...


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

bring back the sentra coupe!!!! shiiiiiat...BRING BACK THE B13!!!!


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

its ugly, its like a 350z that is suffering from poison ivy.
They should make it more sportier, not more chic like.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Funny, it resembles the Honda Jazz/Fit











Honda Jazz/Fit steering wheel













and the "06 Sentra" 











the "06 Sentra" interior...













seems like the designers drink the same latte at the same Starbucks...


Check this NissanForums thread
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=38931&highlight=b16+sentra


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

>


*Is it just me or does this "06 Sentra" have power windows and a manual window crank? Check the door panel*


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> Also found this article wich talks about the powerplants.


That's a really old article. That "concept" is already out overseas as the Nissan Tiida (has been since late fall last year). The 2.0L engine they're talking about there is the MR20DE, which is not currently offered in the Tiida (though they just introduced a MR18DE powered model for the Japanese market). The MR18DE has peak power/torque figures of 128ps at 5200rpms and 129ft-lbs at 4800 rpms.



Exalta said:


> Is it just me or does this "06 Sentra" have power windows and a manual window crank? Check the door panel


Those are not manual window cranks, but are actually the door handles. Check out this 360 degree pano of the production Tiida interior here, on Nissan Japan's site (requires Flash player).

Don't blame Renault on that interior either. The Megane's interior is markedly different, as you can see in this photo gallery.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

that pic has been around 4ever, like reverm said... its funny how much it loks like the jazz/fit, we can only wait and see how much more nissan pushes the new sentra back...


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Mark said:


> say hello to your new Sentra SI



I stand by my comment.

Sentra Si. Fugly only begins to describe it


----------



## eez4life (Feb 23, 2004)

I just took a really greasy shit in my pants after seeing that piece of crap...ill stick with my B14


----------



## nske (Feb 19, 2005)

I guess that Tiida isn't going to be the new Sentra, you got to see the differences between Europe Nissans and American ones. Tiida could be proposed for Europe, but somehow I doubt it will be the new Sentra. Although the Renault's turbo 2lt. motor, is one of a kind...

P.S. Why do I think that 225hp isn't enough in us?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Exalta said:


> Funny, it resembles the Honda Jazz/Fit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

im really feeling the azeal. i will prolly pick it up when it comes out. the only thing i hope and would assume is that if it is the infamous qr25de thumbdwn: that its internals have been strengthend and rev limiter rasied. other than that give me one in red so i can park it next to my nx :fluffy:


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

similar body style to a Scion xA or a Toyota Matrix really. I like it but i'd rather have a sedan/coupe than a hatchback.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i like that new sentra...i think its about time nissan made another hatchback.


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

I hope they making a Sedan version of it as well and not just have a sentra has a hatchback

also, anyone know if the 2006 sentra going to have navigation system available?

if not than i guess i'll save up for tha avic-N2


----------

